# Is this old saying fact or fiction?



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

"A horse will run into a burning barn"

I think this is an must be an old myth but I had someone swear that it is true the other day. What do you think - is this true? Has anyone ever watched it happen or know of it happening? My horse has been known to spook and bolt OUT of the barn but I've never had her spook and run INTO the barn.

Any other "myth busters" you'd like to share?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, all I know is that a horse won't run into a burning barn unless he has one **** good reason. It just seems to go against his instincts to run into a very dangerous zone where he could easily burn himself in a wink. Don't know... anyone else?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Horses that are fed in the barn or kept in the barn will see the barn as a safe place....and they won't be thinking logically if the barn is on fire because they'll be upset and afraid. There are stories where horses were lost to fire because they wouldn't leave the barn or they were out but ran back in to their 'safe' stall. 

I would doubt that pasture horses would run into a burning barn; this is mostly related to when horses are stalled or otherwise associated the barn with safety. 

On a similar topic, a while back there were barn safety episodes on one of the RFD-TV horse shows. They emphasized training your horse to lead out of the barn through all its exits (e.g. I work with going through the tack room door) just in case the usual exits were dangerous.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> orses that are fed in the barn or kept in the barn will see the barn as a safe place....and they won't be thinking logically if the barn is on fire because they'll be upset and afraid. There are stories where horses were lost to fire because they wouldn't leave the barn or they were out but ran back in to their 'safe' stall.


Hmm, never thought of that. Makes perfect sense though.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Exactly. If they were in the barn or are used to being in the barn, and bad stuff starts happening, they want to find their "safe place." My vet has told me horror stories of horses being rescued from a burning barn while she was on call, only to bolt back in and perish in the flames.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sad.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

A horse that won't run through the fire to get OUT of a burning barn I understand. But a horse running INTO a burning barn not so much. I still think it's an ol' wives tale! 

Any other ol' wives tales?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it's sad but true, but not an old wive's tale. Experiencing this would be something that a vet would never get over, nor would an owner. So if (God forbid) we ever have to deal with horses and a burning barn, the thing to do would be to take the horses out of the barn, put them in a corral/lot/pen where they couldn't reach the barn....it would take a few more seconds to deal with the gates, etc. but the horses would be safe. I can't imagine how the owners would feel after a tragedy like that.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm. Just read Bubbas post and it looks like I might stand corrected. I would probably take a vet's word for it, especially if the vet was the one doing the saving. 

Hard to imagine though...


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

No kidding! Really hard to imagine!


----------

